# Help!! upper lip frenulum stuck between 1 year olds two front teeth



## snotnosedmommy (Jun 1, 2005)

My son (12 months) smashed his mouth into the back of a chair and got his upper lip frenulum (the connective tissue between your upper gum and your upper lip) stuck between his two front teeth. I don't know what to do. I dont even know if i should take him to a doctor or a dentist. Please Help!


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 14, 2005)

I would ice it and try to *gently* work it loose. But then this has neverr happened to a child of mine before. I'm sorry.


----------



## Stinkerbell (Aug 11, 2005)

ER visit. If its truly squiched, blood supply could be cut off, resulting in tissue damage. If the ice does not work, have him seen!


----------



## sweetc (Aug 12, 2003)

Yikes. Poor little one. I'd call your ped and see what they have to say.


----------



## snotnosedmommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm going to take him to the doc tomorrow first thing in the morning. Its just the weirdest thing i have ever seen. but even more weird is that my little guy doesn't even cry (except of course when i try to look into his mouth) he just goes along his happy little way and is still nursing normally.







:


----------



## sadiesmom (Feb 18, 2005)

That used to happen to me all the time when I was a kid! I actually used to try to make it happen - I found that eating an ice cream cone worked great. So I was a weirdo.







: What I'm trying to say is that it didn't hurt. I just used to pull gently on my upper lip to free it and go on my happy way. Have you tried to release it yourself? I would take him in if you can't get it free from his teeth, but don't worry. I remember it just feeling kinda weird, but not painful at all.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

OMG, the same thing happened to my 2yo a couple of months back. i almost took her to the ER, but i finally was able to hold her down (with dh's help) and free it myself. it was really traumatic for her, but i think an ER visit would have been worse.


----------



## snotnosedmommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I've tried to just leave his mouth alone, i am certain it bothers me more than him. Right now i am hoping it will come undone by itself. I saw a dentist and she said to leave it be, its just so weird!!


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

Could you floss it out? You know, pretend it's dinner and as you wiggle the floss up between the teeth, it should make enough space fot it to free.


----------

